# Medindo a Radiação Solar com base em Células Fotovoltaicas



## Werk_AG (2 Mai 2014 às 03:49)

*Construir um sensor de Radiação Solar com base em Células Fotovoltaicas*

Um dos pedidos de informação mais frequentes que me chegam por e-mail é sobre o medidor de Radiação Solar utilizado na MeteoCercal, especialmente quando reparam que ele é baseado numa simples célula fotovoltaica.

A primeira ideia que vem à cabeça é que a "coisa" seja feita medindo a variação da tensão de saída da celula ao longo do dia, e daí se obtenha uma qualquer leitura. Esta ideia é completamente errada.
Uma vez que a variação de tensão de saída de uma célula fotovoltaica não varia linearmente com a intensidade da Radiação Solar, nada poderia ser feito por essa via. No entanto, se pensar-mos na célula fotovoltaica, não como uma fonte de tensão, mas sim como uma fonte de corrente, e a colocar-mos a funcionar quase na zona de curto-circuito, aí sim poderemos ter uma corrente que varia linearmente com a intensidade da Radiação Solar.
A ideia parte de académico americano Chuck Right, que escreveu um estudo muito interessante sobre a matéria.
Foi com base nesse estudo que construi o medidor de Radiação Solar que utilizo desde à cerca de um ano na Meteocercal, com os resultados que todos podem observar e que não difere muito dos obtidos por sensores de outras estações situadas em regiões próximas e tenho o cuidado de seguir.

Que fique claro que não assumo nem pretendo que o equipamento construído seja considerado laboratorial, e não é nenhum verdadeiro piranómetro. 

Mas o motivo deste tópico é simplesmente para divulgar que, em consequência dos inumeros pedidos de informação sobre o referido equipamento, e por me ser difícil dar uma resposta o mais completa possível a cada um deles, decidi escrever um artigo sobre o assunto, que tenta abarcar desde a teoria à sua construção.
O artigo é algo extenso, falta ainda a fase da construção, mas grande parte dele pode já ser consultado seguindo este link:

Medindo a Radiação Solar com base em Células Fotovoltaicas

Espero seja útil e esclarecedor.


----------

